# IBS or ovarian cancer or "critters"?



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My basic female history: menapause at 22 (started haven't finished yet - 18 years later







. I had a hystorectomy at 23; all this due to PID & Adnemyosis. PID due to stupid doctors who wouldn't listen for months. Called me a hypochondriac. They woke me up in recovery and were pleased to tell me they were able to 'save' my left ovary. I didn't take that news well. I called them a "derogatory name". That ovary was a problem before the PID! I have had IBS symptoms for years, but ususally knew what food set off attacks. Very controllable. The beginning of this July I got wiped out by D, severe exhaustion, bloating, cramps, pain, etc. The worst of the pain is my left lower ab. But when the D really hits, spreads and get severe back pain as well. Still that way two months later. They have tested for all bacteria and parasites, (I had been in a known e-coli polluted lake. Unknown to me at the time) Even though all tests came back okay, they still put me on high doses of 2 antibiotics and whatever to kill the parasites and/or bacteria. No difference in my symptoms, but my face cleared up nice.







The doctor that examined me that day dismissed my concern over my lower left ab pain possibly being my ovary. She rudely said it was either diverticulitus, ulcerative coilitus, or I was impacted. And then she got mad because I wasn't a happier patient. (I had spent two hours non-stop on the toilet before the appt. I wasn't a happy camper) week later I saw another doctor. I got a colonoscopy. Nothing remarkable showed up. (except for some rather intense chest, left shoulder, and arm pains no one will explain) But the GI did have to use a pediatric scope. I have had several abdominal surgeries and it seems old scar tissue and adhesions are a problem now. The GI even suggested that could be behind my bowel problems. He prescribed an anti-spasmodic and and D drug. Less D, but I have just about quit eating as well. Still in major pain. Quit taking the anti-spas. because it didn't make any difference. Two weeks later I had a complete physical with yet another doctor. He found nothing wrong with me. (even though I still have all symptoms, I had lost a significant amount of weight in just a few weeks, but-my waistbands keep getting tighter.) Didn't really want to prescribe anything. Couldn't explain my lower left ab pain. Didn't seem to concerned over it. But did write me up for a medial leave from work. At my bosses request! They are quite concerned over my welfare. They want me to rest and get well. Wish my doctors were that concerned. He also decided maybe it could still be a parasite, and maybe they didn't test thorough enough. Didn't want to re-test, just put me back on that drug.







I finally demanded to be scheduled for an ultrasound of my ovary. That happens next week. Plus, they figured while they had me might as well have my first mammogram. They showed more concern over the fact I haven't had a mammogram yet then they did over my 'possible' ovary pain. Basically, I'm getting really scared. I've already had more than my share of cancer scares. (So far I always win.Praise the Lord! I've had a few miracles that can't be "medically" explained!) But, I've done my homework. A lot of the IBS symptoms resemble symptoms of ovarian cancer. And that is exactly why I mouthed off to my doctors 18 years ago after my hystorectomy. I yelled (in the recovery room) "you removed my cervix, something that can be easily watched and tested, just so I won't have to 'worry' about cervical cancer; but you leave a non-functioning ovary! Something by the time you're getting cancer symptoms - it's too late?"Did anyone else have concerns over the IBS symptoms resembling those of ovarian cancer? I have not shared my concerns with any of my friends or family. (I did try to hint to my sweet husband. I don't think he got it)Over the years, I have put them through more than enough scares. I don't like to worry anyone any sooner than neccesary. And this stress is killing me. I'm having horrible headaches, and that nomally isn't a problem for me.And my biggest beef- - -WHY DON'T DOCTORS LISTEN TO WOMEN!?!?!?!We know our bodies! They are not big mysteries to us! It is in my final wishes, when I do die (not like we have a choice), IF it is because a doctor ignored me, I want a media campaign. My face, my name, and the words: DIED. BECAUSE DOCTORS DON'T LISTEN TO WOMEN. Anyone else this frustrated?


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

YES!!!!! my old doctor never listened to me.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi ThisBearBites,Wow, you've really been through a lot.I don't blame you for getting angry.I don't know what to say , except that I hope things improve for you, and that you are able to find a good dr, who will listen to you, and take the time to work with you.Hang in there(((((HUGS)))))Jeanne


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I've learned when you have female problems the stomach dr tells you it's probably female problems to see your gyno. Then when you go to the gyno and they know you have stomach problems they tell you to see the stomach dr. It's an ongoing circle of no one listening. I'm going through that right now b/c of severe pain in my lower right stomach. They DON'T listen to us.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I had my tests early this morning. My doctor said he would call this afternoon with results. Would any one be surprised if I said he didn't call?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Day 2: Still no call. Strike that. They did call; to let me know my medical leave form was finished and I could pick it up. It was supposed to have been mailed directly to my employer - *LAST WEEK!* And this part will really surprise you. The doc filled it out totally wrong! He put that I have been on sick leave for over two months. It has just been a few weeks. (I'm glad my medical records are 'in order'.







) Before that I was at work and can't collect sick leave when I'm pulling my salary. I only have two months of sick leave available. According to his date book, I'm going back and I'm better. (news to me!) When I took my form in, my bosses were very understanding. They handed me a new form and said to try again. I was promised I would have my tests results back the same day. Now we're going into day three. This is what is gong to determine whether ovarian cancer is a serious possibility. If it isn't, then I need to get away from this GP dork and see a GI. All this guy wants to do is treat me for parasites and I've tested clean and still have to do THREE rounds of antibiotics!!! They have made no difference.The stress is not doing much for my current symptoms. I'm doubled over a heating pad and running to the john. That's for letting me vent. Some days, I really earn my nickname. (My sweet husband calls me Bear, and he doesn't mean the cuddly kind!)


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Dear diary,I'm being held hostage by fear. Day three, I called the doctor once more for my test results and they told me they weren't ready yet, all 'info' wasn't in. They'll let me know when everything is 'ready'. All they did is take pics of my insides! (an ultrasound and a mammogram)What ready? Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

To all......I had this one gyno, he was awesome. Listened to me, eye to eye. Never looked away. Was a great Doctor. I won't go into the long stories, right now, of how much he helped me, by just listening, then the options. To end it all, he sold his practice, and went back to school, and went to work for the state. Can't blame him, the high cost of his insurance...one could just imagine. He was great, and I have not yet found a gyno like him. I went through plenty, even the woman who wouldn't stop examining me with her hand. I told her to stop several times, she was in a trance or some weird thing. I won't get into what I was pretty sure she was doing...but finally, I got my feet out of those jail holders, grabbed her hand out of me, and left. Jadair---


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

TA-DA! My doctor called finally and it is my ovary. I wish they had listened to me a month ago. I'm being sent on to a gyn, and I'm probably going to lose the ovary. Good ridance!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Id love to get mine taken out but I'd like to use them first.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I am so sorry for what you are going through.I ,too, can't get the nurse pract. to listen to me. I am going to a new doctor in about two weeks. Have had lower left side pain but it isnt the same as my IBS and they did a u/s but she said everything looked fine but the tech saw something but I don't know. The nurse just ignored my requests about my pain being so bad and I wasted 2 months then they wouldnt even give me an appointment with a doctor because they were too busy and wanted to send me back to this nurse. I said no thanks and found another office to go to. I am wonder if IBS and Endro go together. I hope to get some help cuz I am tired of hurting. I am sorry for all you have been through and I agree why don't doctors listen.Hugs, snowdove


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

At this point my main concern is ovarian cancer. Add the pain of the cysts, my lower back, and all the IBS symptoms - I'm worried. I double checked my dates today. It was 1 month and 1 day from when I first went in and and I suspected my ovary, to when they finally gave me the ultrasound results. I feel like the last month has been a total waste of my time.







I was in a fighting mode today. I called al my doctors and sounded off. I got my gyn appt moved up to this week and finally.....weeks later..... I have something for the pain!!!







1 darvocet has taken the edge off. 2 for bedtime - coming soon!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm sorry, TBB. You had PID and adneno at such an early age - and now you have all this other ovary pain, etc., etc. I have adeno too (and in retrospect I bet I've had it for many years) and, after suffering horribly last night from it, am right now revisiting the idea of a hyster. I feel I should have prescription pain meds, but I already have a damaged stomach lining and don't need to make it worse. Plus, like you, I lost an ovary (it was my "good one," which is another story altogether). I am left with one ovary that often hurts and have concluded that it is because of recurrent cyst problems (have been through the ultrasound thing 2-3 times). So, could that be your ovary problem?By the way, I've had pelvic pain for getting close to 3 years that I personally thought on my own was PID (again, like you), but doctors have poo-pooed that idea. I understand that PID can sometimes accompany adeno, and upon visible inspection (lap surgery) I even had some adhesions that were probably from an infection. Yet, I was still told I didn't have PID. And, yeah, I've had my share of GI problems, too, lower and upper. (Like you, after antibiotics - actually, for H. Pylori - my face clearly up nicely too.) So, long story, but I wanted to say I can relate at least some to your same pain and frustration. Unfortunately, "they" don't know all there is to know about our pain, and various symptoms mimic each other. Hang in there....we both will!


----------



## JulieKaye (Jun 23, 2001)

I'm 41 and have had my share of "scares" because of the ever-changing symptoms of IBS. Every time something goes wrong with me I think "cancer". Last year I had abdominal pain in my right lower abdomen. I went to the gynecologist - who said there was nothing wrong with my female organs and handed me a pack of Citrucel. I went to the Gastroenterologist who did a colonoscopy and found nothing. He's been treating me for chronic constipation for the past year. I still had the nagging pain ever so often - but thought it was gas. Lately the pain has increased in frequency. Now the GI is saying to have an ultrasound on my ovaries. I've been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries a long time ago - and had a difficult time with the medication where the doctor refused to change it - so I gave up. Also at the time my insurance would not pay for all the test that I took. Two weeks ago I had a pelvic exam that was normal. The doctor said no tumors. I've been looking up symptoms of ovarian cancer - (bloating, pain, weight gain, constipation) and I think I have most of them. I should be optimistic until I'm told something, but It's very scary and frustrating. Stress can excacerbate the symptoms, too.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Bear, I too was very worried about Ovarian cancer. I hurt so badly I was just sure it was something dreadful. And, it was something big and important, but it wasn't cancer thank goodness.The big thing was that my poor little ovary was all wraped up with the colon and plastered to the pelvic musculature by adhesions and endo.That hurting ovary was destroyed just in trying to get the colon liberated. Rest your mind and try not to worry about cancer until your pathology reports from your surgery come back.Know, that there are other things that can cause that type of bad pain other than late stage ovarian cancer. Cancer is just one of a few things.So I guess you and I are some what in the same boat. They left me one ovary becaue it looke too wonderful and healthy to take out during the otherwise radical hysterectomy.I am now 5 months post op and guess what....Yep, I've got the ovary ouch going on too.Yes, it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooSO FRUSTRATING.It's one day at a time and doing research on our problems is one thing that helps me feel like I'm a little more in control that just at the mercy of what the doctors want to guess at next.So since my active sports life has come to a halt over this mess I ind a certain comfort in being studious.Hang in there,Kamie


----------



## lexy (Sep 15, 2002)

I can also relate to This Bear Bites and to Photolizard I have been going through this pain and doctors for the last almost 3 years now with no real diagnose. At first I had seen the gyno for my pain and was told that I have dysplasia so for the past 3 yrs thinking this is what is making me feel ill. When I first started getting sick they gave me some antibiotics, then came the Alesse which made me feel as though I was dying so they switched the birthcontrol pills around a few times with no real success.Well I have had to have a biopsy for my the dysplasia and the test came back that the doc didn't get a big enough sample so then they were going to put me on some drug trial but that wasnt approved by hospital admin so that was cancelled.Then frustrated I went emergency cause the pain was just unbearable that is when the doc there said he felt the pain was IBS and had nothing to do with my gyno problems!!!!!!!!All he said was to look up some information on the internet!!!!!!!! Gave me some meds said to stop the tylenol 3's as they are not good for people with IBS. He told me to get referal from my doc for the GI doc and I told my family doc and he said yes so I went Friday to see him.He said yes to the IBS and then gave me the options of meds or lifestyle change with no real information for either he did suggest the Zelnorm and now reading on here dont know whether or not to be glad that I chose to go with no meds.I asked him what kind of things I should avoid ect he told me I would have to figure out all that myself so now I am no further ahead and am exhausted frustrated the whole bit have missed lots of time off work and am just sick and tired of feeling sick and tired!!!!!!!!I really dont know where to start or what to do!!!!!And to top it off next Tues I finally having laser surgery for the dysplasia which is not my problem after all!!!!!!!!!Where do I start what should I do any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!Sorry for such a long story!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I'm 24, and for the past 5 years had been getting horrible achey pains where my ovaries were. Talk about waiting a long time to find out what it was! No doctor took me serious, it was either "gas" to them or maybe PMS. When I was pregnant with my son in '97 the ultrasounds showed nothing wrong in there, so I just thought it was nothing.In the beginning of the year the pain seemed worse to me. And I had a lymphnode swell in my groin. The doctor sent me in for a catscan to see what was up. They found several cysts on my ovaries. Cysts, not cancer. There is a big difference! I was diagnosed with having Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, and was put on the birth control pill. They say I'll be on it till menopause! I'm not sure at this point if I want to try for another baby with all my health problems. I know the cysts will make it harder now to get pregnant. But yes you can get horrible pain from cysts. When they break the fluid from them irritates your intestines, causing D usually. The fluid causes pain and very messed up periods. Being on the pill has helped GREATLY! I don't have the pains anymore, my periods are normal again. It's just a shame I'll be on them for the next 25+ years! My doctor tells me cysts are very common, that most women get them from time to time. Just not as many and as badly as I do! Just wanted to let you know that they do cause pain, and that it's not always cancer! Good luck!


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

Hi All,I have had constant pain in my lower tummy, mostly on both sides, for almost 2 years. I WAS diagnosed with IBS, and worked at getting my bowels working properly. Well, lately, (for about 3 months) I have had regular bowel habits, but pain is still there. It doesn't change, and I'm wondering now if it is my bowels causing the pain at all. It seems more like an ovary thing to me too. My question is: Would cysts or other problems with the ovarys show up on ultrasound? I have had 2 in the last year and everything looks normal. I want to get to the bottom of this pain. Hope all of you find some relief soon!Cori


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Ladies, When I was first correctly diagnosed for my problems it took a great effort on my part and the diagnosing doctors part to get the proper procedure done.Many times problems with ovaries and such can be seen with either internal sonograms or external sonograms with the internal being better for getting an acurate imaging.HOWEVER there are a few things that can not be seen by the standard imaging tests and those would be things like adhesions or the condition of adenomyosis.Adhesions are a sticky like substance that is a lot like scar tissue. Adhesions are secreted by the organs as a defense mechanism to protect the insides from trauma. Adhesions can be caused by a number of things from pelvic infections to having ones tubes tied to endometriosis.where there is endometriosis there almost always are adhesions but where there are adhesions there isn't always endo.When I went for my colonoscopy the Garsto doc told me that my problem was mainly adhesions and that no one would find anything until the gynegcologist went in with a laproscope and took a look around.There is also the conditin of adenomyosis where the endometrium grows into the inner Uterine muscle.It can go on like that for a long time and cause pain that no one can figure out until the adenomyosis gets so bad that it causes the uterus to actually swell.That condidion is another one that can't be seen by the standard imaging tests and might even be missed in a surgical procedure until the pathology reports come back with an accurate accounting of the tissue.For both condition a hysterectomy might be an answer but there are also other procedures that can be done to clean up the pelvic region just depending on the kind of problem that exists.However, no one really knows until they do a laproscope procedure.So I would suppose that asking for a laproscope to take a look around might be an idea for those who simply can't find their answers.The only drawback to a lap is that it is another surgical procedure and adhesions are well knows to occur anytime you get pelvic surgry.So it's a good and a bad thing so each person needs to reassess their pain before making decisions.One thing is for certain, If any adhesions or endometriosis have attached to the outside of the colon, then it is a definate posibility that it would cause IBS problems.Also, even if one has had a clean up procedure there is always a high possibility that the surgeon didn't get everything cleaned up.As one of my other doctors explained it to me, the surgeon does what she can. When adhesions and endo are very involved with the bowel clean up is very difficult and it them becomes a job of cleaning up with out nicking or puncturing the colon.The colon is such a touchy organ that even rough handling during a surgery can cause for it to have later problems. If the colon is even touched by a surgical too, it suffers greatly.So there are a lot of reasons for a woman to have IBS and gynecology problems all mixed up as one.The only really good answer I have come across so far it for each of us as patients to do our home work and learn all we can about our conditions so we know the right questions to ask and the right demands to make.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Kamie - you have described my life to a T. There was no reason for them to leave this ovary. I had started menapause 6 mths before the surgery. They had to clean the PID infection off of it and remove an enormous number of cysts off of it. They thought if they cleaned it up it might "fire up" again. All it has done is keep me stalled in menapause for 17 yrs. I am really sick of hot flashes.The gyn I went to see was a joke. First thing he did was tell me he wouldn't do anything for me. said "Cysts resolve themselves". When I said it has been crippling pain for two months and I was unable to work, he replied, "so it will take longer". When I started explaining my complicated medical history and bad family genes; he accused me of lying and making most of it up. To finish: when he found out I was on medical leave - he said, "Now I see what you're doing! You're faking so you can get money for nothing." My husband (sweet guy decided last minute to do with me, told his boss I needed him)who was trying to convince this guy I wasn't lying, finally after the "faking bit" he jumps up and tells this "dr" he is the biggest jerk he has ever met. I left crying uncontrollably. We went straight to my reg. dr clinic and they were apalled at this jerks actions. They got my calmed down and got me set up with a new gyn - FEMALE. They insisted on that part. But it is 3 wks away.I got a copy of my ultrasound. My doctor was very vague on the phone, and it finally hit me, HE called me, not his nurse. That's not a good sign and I wanted to know. My ovary is enlarged to over twice the norm and there is a complex cyst over half of it. My dr also increased my Darvocet for the pain. It gets worse everyday. The darvocet is binding, so it actually has got rid of most of the D. But what little I eat now sends my entire body into serious shock waves of pain. I'm sleeping more and more. The pain I have can only be compared to giving birth. The left side of my abdomen swelled up this weekend (huge), from under my breast all the way to my leg. It is very firm and is tender like a bruise. The right side tonight has some swelling, but nothing like the left. This is more than just a cyst. I have had hundreds of cysts, some have even hospitalized me. I have never been like this before. I can't be on my feet for over 10 minutes or the pain will knock me down for hours. I'm calling my dr in the morning. I can't wait three weeks. At the very least we need to do more tests.Thank you everyone for all your sharing. I spent years thinking I was a female freak. Glad to know I got sisters who understand. Bless you all! BearP.S. Yes, I will be going after that quack's medical license. I didn't get this nickname for nothing!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Wouldn't it be nice to transplant those self resolving cysts into the doctors who don't believe that they can be a problem?Yeh, I'm on the search for a new gastro doc and gyn too this week. Mine are 1100 miles away as we moved a couple of months ago.The new Internal med doctor wants me to get some second ideas as to what to do with me.I was put on two medications that are helping the female pain. They aren't the best for IBS-C but they are less damaging to the gut than darvecet and other narcotics.You described a pain very similar to what I have had with my problems.Some women take Effexor and some with a lot of pain are given a combo of prozac and elavil.Hyoscyamine also helps to relieve some of the discomfort but that too is drying and you really have to work with keeping moisture in the bowels.But then again, if one does not have meds for the pain the gut just goes into spasm anyway and the crisis happens. So I suppose it's a toss up as to which poison is the best medicine.I also found that by being prudent and eliminating the many many things we eat each day that have SOY as an additive that my condition stays in a much less intenseified zone.Soy is a phytoestrogen and a lot of women with estrogen dominance have symptoms like ours.It's a whole syndrome.So, for the past 5 months I've really been paying attention to the soy thing.For a while I thought a little might not hurt but when I am not prudent with the no soy thing my physical condition seems to flare up in a much more traumatic way.I'm finally beginning to get a clue that my irritable bowel means business.I do a lot of shopping at natural food and nutrition places and I just eat a fresh diet.Veggies, fish or chicken. A bit of fruit, mainly pears because they help the gut. Simple foods.I buy soy free salad dressings, canola mayo, baked bread and my yogurt and rice milk at the special place. Those places are just too expensive for ones daily groceries.Thank goodness POST cereals makes plenty bran cereal without soy!and we can still buy it at the regular grocery store.Watch your bowels and don't let yourself go for more than a day without moving a bowel.I got emergency surgery over a bout with constipation I let go over a weekend.Not a good expereince AT ALL.By the time I got to the ER I was heading to another dimension real fast.Aloe vera juice is helpful and so is a gentle foot massage in the arch of your foot.I used to put warm packs on my belly when things were really bad.It sounds like you have a bit of a wait for your doctor appointment. Go to the ER if you get to feeling bad. Take your vitals with a home BP kit and definately go to the ER if your pulse starts raising over 100 or if it drops fast under 65.I had an episode back in december before my surgery that sent me to the ER while waiting to see the gastroenterologist.Sometimes we just have to tend things before the world of appointments gets around to us.Don't be afraid to use the ER for some help if you feel sick.Hang in there,Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My current wish:Every time a male doctor ignores a female patient's complaint of ovarian pain: A clothespin shall be attached to his testicles. He will not be allowed to remove it. Because after all, he should be able to function with the pain and it should go away on it's own eventually.WOW! My GP's nurse, Liz, just called me. She agrees I shouldn't wait until next month for my next gyn appt. she called HER personal gyn and got me in this Wednesday! What an incredible act of kindness!


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Well all be praying for you. Keep us up to date on what's going on. It's beyond frustrating isn't it? I don't like when doctors think they're God. I had an ultrasound last year and my doctor told me it was normal except for the enlarged uterus. I went back to my OB/GYN and told her what the GP had said (she also had a copy of the ultrasound). She said she was aware of that. She didn't think it was something to worry about so she didn't mention it. Well, considering I've had two abnormal Pap smears, both requiring further biopsies, and since my grandmother died from uterine cancer, I think I might like to know these things!P.S. I totally agree with your clothespin idea, but where can I put it on a woman?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Karen, walk out of the gynecologists office and find someone who can help you.An enlarged Uterus is not anything to mess around with and it can be a huge source of pain you never immagined. Plus it does it's share to keep the bowel in dysfunctional land.It was terrible what doctors didn't tell me and how long I had to suffer with massive adenomyosis.Uterine cancer has very similar symptoms as adenomyosis. You need a gyn who will tell you your options. I'm not up on the non hysterectomy options because by the time I got someone to listen to me I was in so much pain that I just wanted a total excavation.I told them to rip it ALL OUT but got left with on ovary that is now flaring up 5 months after the surgery.So keep pushing. You instinctively know you need better answers so maybe those answers are with another doctor.Take Care.Bear, I am so glad someone is going to see you soonThank Goodness for aware and good hearted medical staff who can hear the crisis in your voice.Keep us posted.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

After months of pain that grows every day, today a prayer was answered. I had been asking God to give wisdom to my doctors. After the horible dr I saw last week, I realized not everyone would want to recieve a gift wisdom from God. (That dr also missed the line for a brain) Last weekend I changed my prayer. I asked God instead to lead me to a doctor with wisdom. On Mon my GP's nurse got me an appt to see HER personal gyn today. I saw him and he is awesome! I have been seen by more than half a dozen doctors in the last 6 wks - and today - this was the most complete exam and history taking EVER! In another week he wants to do another ultrasound to compare results. Oct. 9 I am scheduled for surgery and YES the ovary is coming out! He saw no reason to keep anything that has caused this many problems over the years. He is also going to remove adhesions and old scar tissue and look to make sure there are no other problems anywhere else. I also found out yes, this dr is a Christian. Thank You Lord for an answered prayer!







A side note, my BRAT diet is no longer working (D-BAD), I'm down to clear liquids. But finally a dr believes and is ready to heal!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Bear, Isn't it wonderful when an answer to a prayer finally arrives.All the best to you and wishing you a good road of right answers and health.Kamie


----------

